# How old are you?



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

As the title says, I was wondering how old are you?


----------



## proflayton123 (May 31, 2017)

I am, 17!


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

17, will be 18 on October 15th
(Like it also says in my profile)


----------



## Chary (May 31, 2017)

20. December birthdays best birthdays.


----------



## killmister2 (May 31, 2017)

38


----------



## proflayton123 (May 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> 17, will be 18 on October 15th
> (Like it also says in my profile)



For me August 25th c:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osm70 (May 31, 2017)

21


----------



## killmister2 (May 31, 2017)

I suddenly feel like a grandpa ahaha...


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

13, born on 9/11...


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 31, 2017)

18, but who gives a fuck about my age?


----------



## Pyra (May 31, 2017)

I turned 16 just a little less than a week ago (my birthday was May 26th). ^^


----------



## DKB (May 31, 2017)

20.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 13, born on 9/11...




My account is older than you. 

I feel old as fuck now


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (May 31, 2017)

24


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

killmister2 said:


> I suddenly feel like a grandpa ahaha...



Glad to have found someone older than me tho. I turned 34 in April; oh well. 
Things that are old;
- Games
- The interwebs
- The Message Boarding Scene (though I'm glad it is still alive and kicking here)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

i'm 17
i will be 18 in 18th august very close i guess


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 31, 2017)

I got 16 on April 20th.


----------



## Mark McDonut (May 31, 2017)

36. Adulthood doesn't feel like what they said it would, that's for sure. I just have more bills.


----------



## castdreams (May 31, 2017)

26. Glad to see 2 people in here older than me. I still feel young (although my body has started to disagree sometimes)


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2017)

fedehda said:


> As the title says, I was wondering how old are you?



LOL! Why ?



StarTrekVoyager said:


> I got 16 on April 20th.



Wow, you reveal your month and a date ? JEEZ!


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Wow, you reveal your month and date ? JEEZ!


Whats wrong with me saying I was born on the 15th of October 1999? :^)


----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

18.


----------



## BORTZ (May 31, 2017)

27 yo


----------



## castdreams (May 31, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> 18.



Yo that's a nice avatar bro. Do I get to keep it because I'm older?


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 31, 2017)

16. April 18th. (same as David Tennant)


----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

castdreams said:


> Yo that's a nice avatar bro. Do I get to keep it because I'm older?


Holy shit, call that a coincidence.


----------



## Essometer (May 31, 2017)

Why are you guys so young? No wonder the drama is always entertaining.
26 btw


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Whats wrong with me saying I was born on the 15th of October 1999? :^)



Now, thats better. LMAO!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 31, 2017)

Chary said:


> 20. December birthdays best birthdays.


I am the same actually!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 31, 2017)

25 though I'll be 26 next month.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

I don't remember how old i am. I need to check my profile.


----------



## Asterik1904 (May 31, 2017)

21 turning 22 in 3 months


----------



## RaMon90 (May 31, 2017)

284 months


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

Asterik1904 said:


> 21 turning 22 in 3 months


happy birthday


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (May 31, 2017)

37 but feel much younger and will play a bit XBox now

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

14 y/o.
Guess if that even matters?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 31, 2017)

66.



Just kidding  I'm 32.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 31, 2017)

I'm young enough for the rules not to comply.


----------



## Hypnotizing (May 31, 2017)

Im 25


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (May 31, 2017)

Bloody hell I'm the grandad here

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omer (May 31, 2017)

32 years


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 31, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> My account is older than you.
> 
> I feel old as fuck now



That's crazy to think about haha.

Don't worry I feel old browsing this thread lol, I remember when i used to be the young one on forums.


----------



## osaka35 (May 31, 2017)

31. Well, at least that's what the human told me.


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> 31. Well, this body is 31.



But your mind, is *ancient*?


----------



## Vieela (May 31, 2017)

Turned 14 3 days ago.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

Vieela said:


> Turned 14 3 days ago.


parabéns


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ like 25 or something


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 31, 2017)

14

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Armadillo said:


> My account is older than you.
> 
> I feel old as fuck now


Your account is 4 months younger than me.


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2017)

I'm as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth, as my gran used to say.

Actually, I belong to a very small and elite group of 'tempers aged 40+.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 31, 2017)

Glad there are some older than me. I'm 30.

For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net? I was about 12, and joined a chat room called "Acme Pet" using the school computers. I gave myself the username Quantum Cat, because the name Schroedinger's Cat was already taken :-) Then in high school (year 7) I discovered Neopets, and got all my friends to play it too, and the school blocked its first website ever.


----------



## Stephano (May 31, 2017)

20. I will be 21 on 9/6


----------



## Olmectron (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net?


I was around 6 years old, and I remember connecting using America Online (it was popular since they gave free CDs around here for accessing internet at 128kbps) and playing some flash games in the cartoon network website. There was a platform game based on He-Man, I think, and some others I can't remember well enough.

Those old times...


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net?


I was online before 11, but nothing too interesting or worth remembering.
I was 11 when I really got online. I started on Neopets under the username "darkspirit11113," because I was fucking "edgy" kid. I actually ended up with my first fursona on Neopets, a wolf named "Loneheart" cause "edge." Good times.
Funny thing is, my youtube title still has the old screenname
https://www.youtube.com/user/darkspirit11113


----------



## tozevleal (May 31, 2017)

Almost 21 (my birthday is at  8th June)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

tozevleal said:


> Almost 21 (my birthday is at  8th June)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAH FRIEND


----------



## tozevleal (May 31, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAH FRIEND


But... its not 8th june? Probably on the "Terras de hue br" (Brasilian lands) you can travel to the future xD


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

tozevleal said:


> But... its not 8th june? Probably on the "Terras de hue br" (Brasilian lands) you can travel to the future xD


but its close 'u'


----------



## tozevleal (May 31, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but its close 'u'


Yap! But probably i will not have any Birthday presents from the family members... its just another normal day like any other


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2017)

Turning 50 this Sunday. 

What do I win?


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

tozevleal said:


> Yap! But probably i will not have any Birthday presents from the family members... its just another normal day like any other


kinda same here XD
i just recieve something if i ask, like today my mom bought for me Sonic Mania xD


----------



## tozevleal (May 31, 2017)

It seems the average of ages with the most active users here on this forum is about 20-35 years old ... Pretty young comunity in my opinion


----------



## barak06 (May 31, 2017)

51..... already.... .... Time is the only Known dimension i dislike (one way)
But lot of people don't get so far... so


----------



## Quantumcat (May 31, 2017)

Was anyone in any big online communities before this one? I was a member of GameTalk when I was around 15-17 years old. Modded the Dark Cloud (PS2) forum. That was so much fun. I used to get up at like 4am because that's when so the fun chatting happened on AOL instant messenger (of course most others were from the US)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hanafuda said:


> Turning 50 this Sunday.
> 
> What do I win?


You should get a special medal for oldest member


----------



## BORTZ (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Glad there are some older than me. I'm 30.
> 
> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net? I was about 12, and joined a chat room called "Acme Pet" using the school computers. I gave myself the username Quantum Cat, because the name Schroedinger's Cat was already taken :-) Then in high school (year 7) I discovered Neopets, and got all my friends to play it too, and the school blocked its first website ever.


When I was very young my father worked for a pipeline company and we did pretty well, financially speaking. My earliest exposure to the net that I can remember was in late 95 or 96 my dad bought a bunch of stocks and would get online daily to check them. Boring to a 5 year old, yes. But I can remember the old net quite well. Pages were mostly displayed as plain text or HTML. Links were much more noticeably either "blue" or "purple" (visited or not) thanks to the much more limited colors a monitor at that time could display. My dad used Netscape and Outlook for his business stuff. But what was the real fun for me was that when he would go online, after he checked his stocks, he had a site bookmarked for me. Every day he would visit this site that generated a maze and he would print it out for me. I had hundreds of mazes. 

My next biggest remembrance wasnt until 98 or 99 when my dad starting getting into Y2K prep and other stuff. That was right around the time I remember our homepage being replaced with google...


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 31, 2017)

Im too old for this shit.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 31, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> When I was very young my father worked for a pipeline company and we did pretty well, financially speaking. My earliest exposure to the net that I can remember was in late 95 or 96 my dad bought a bunch of stocks and would get online daily to check them. Boring to a 5 year old, yes. But I can remember the old net quite well. Pages were mostly displayed as plain text or HTML. Links were much more noticeably either "blue" or "purple" (visited or not) thanks to the much more limited colors a monitor at that time could display. My dad used Netscape and Outlook for his business stuff. But what was the real fun for me was that when he would go online, after he checked his stocks, he had a site bookmarked for me. Every day he would visit this site that generated a maze and he would print it out for me. I had hundreds of mazes.
> 
> My next biggest remembrance wasnt until 98 or 99 when my dad starting getting into Y2K prep and other stuff. That was right around the time I remember our homepage being replaced with google...


Yeah I remember when Google came around. Before that it was Altavista, Yahoo, or Ask Jeeves :-p


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You should get a special medal for oldest member



Nah, already beaten. And knew I would be. There aren't a lot of us fifth decaders here, but there are more than a few.

I try to look on the bright side ... how many of you ever saw Frank Zappa or Pink Floyd live?


----------



## Quantumcat (May 31, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Nah, already beaten. And knew I would be. There aren't a lot of us fifth decaders here, but there are more than a few.
> 
> I try to look on the bright side ... how many of you ever saw Frank Zappa or Pink Floyd live?


That's awesome!


----------



## DeoNaught (May 31, 2017)

15, my birthday was on the 15th


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net? I was about 12, and joined a chat room called "Acme Pet" using the school computers. I gave myself the username Quantum Cat, because the name Schroedinger's Cat was already taken :-) Then in high school (year 7) I discovered Neopets, and got all my friends to play it too, and the school blocked its first website ever.



With a crappy modem that made all sorts of noises and beeps, it was as expensive as calling. Since you had to pay for every byte downloaded, my parents restricted me to "one hour a day". Modern times create the illusion that the internet itself generates information; but back then it was crystal clear that man has to do its thing before stuff becomes available. It was like a desert; you had to put stuff out there yourself; it was your holy duty. Eventually, I connected with other gamers, and found out that I was stuck (for years [literally YEARS] in a Sierra PC VGA rpg/point and click adventure game called "Quest for Glory IV: Shadows of Darkness"  because of a bug. Really now. Some people wasted years on fences, but I wasted years in some Eastern European inspired fantasy land because of a bug. Okay. That kind of patience is no longer needed in modern gaming I guess.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 31, 2017)

I'll be 40 this Saturday. Met my wife in an AOL chatroom.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2017)

22 years young, but I don't feel I really am that old already.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 31, 2017)

24. You know what will be better than 24? I'll lay it on you...25.


----------



## Kourin (May 31, 2017)

21, turning 22 in October.
Actually pretty nice to see a lot of people here around my age.


----------



## JFlare (May 31, 2017)

15. I will be 16 on August 17th.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Glad there are some older than me. I'm 30.
> 
> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net? I was about 12, and joined a chat room called "Acme Pet" using the school computers. I gave myself the username Quantum Cat, because the name Schroedinger's Cat was already taken :-) Then in high school (year 7) I discovered Neopets, and got all my friends to play it too, and the school blocked its first website ever.



First time "online" was in 1980. I'll come back and edit in a few. Eating right now.

Edit: there's a thread for this topic now. I'll post there.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 31, 2017)

My connection at the time 1996ish was 56k. Yes. Dialup. Had win95 on a P.O.S. HP pavilion. I'm not even sure why I started using the internet. Now, it's as essential as a telephone. I've been in the telecom business for 20 years now and I've seen the transition from rotary and 56k to voIP and now fiber. It's pretty crazy. My great great grandma died at 102. She remembers when cars came out.


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 31, 2017)

I'll be 29 in 8 days. o3o

My first time using the internet I can remember was visiting my Uncles house. Also when I discovered emulation, downloaded Chrono Trigger and zsnes from Zophar's Domain. Couldn't get it to load for the life of me. lol.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (May 31, 2017)

18. I'm going off to college in the fall.


----------



## swabbo (May 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> 17, will be 18 on October 15th
> (Like it also says in my profile)



I turn 23 on 15th of October ^-^


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2017)

399, 400 tomorrow.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 31, 2017)

22 yo


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Was anyone in any big online communities before this one?



Gamefaqs

Still have the account. "*Member Since* June 28th, 2001 (15 years ago)". So 2 years or so before I came here.

Moderation there was just as shit back then as it is today, but still the best place for quick help on specific games.


----------



## WeedZ (May 31, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Was anyone in any big online communities before this one? I was a member of GameTalk when I was around 15-17 years old. Modded the Dark Cloud (PS2) forum. That was so much fun. I used to get up at like 4am because that's when so the fun chatting happened on AOL instant messenger (of course most others were from the US)


Dashhacks network. Most contributions were themes and boot videos for the PSP before Sony introduced (our) theme support in an ofw. 

Xboxscene. Did softmods, hdd replacements and ram mods for easy cash.

CodeCreatersClub. Finding cheat codes with cheat devices and doing rom dumps.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2017)

I'm a shota, try n guess it.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm 28


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 1, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> I'll be 40 this Saturday. Met my wife in an AOL chatroom.


Ahhh, good ole AOL chatrooms on a 56k modem, if you're wondering how I got this username, blame that, half a fukkin hour typing anything down just to get a somewhat decent account name (and probably one of my first exposures to the net!) 

41 here, 42 in a few weeks, definitely one of the older gang on here, but compared to Hanafuda, still a baby!!


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 1, 2017)

Mansize said:


> But your mind, is *ancient*?


I am just normal human male. Ask any humanoid you meet. I promise. I have arms.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 1, 2017)

turned 18 a month ago


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Glad there are some older than me. I'm 30.
> 
> For those 25 and older, what was your first exposure to the net? I was about 12, and joined a chat room called "Acme Pet" using the school computers. I gave myself the username Quantum Cat, because the name Schroedinger's Cat was already taken :-) Then in high school (year 7) I discovered Neopets, and got all my friends to play it too, and the school blocked its first website ever.


I was....11 or 12. dialup. That very popular chatroom "4-lane". It's still up and running I believe. Met my first internet friend there. We still talk occasionally.

The good 'ol days of terrible reliability, iframes, webrings, and ICQ. And Yahoo! was still a thing, what with their online games. I got into 4chan when it first started out as an american version of Japan's 2chan (Futaba Channel). but that was a long long time ago. Back when bears love apples.



Quantumcat said:


> Was anyone in any big online communities before this one? I was a member of GameTalk when I was around 15-17 years old. Modded the Dark Cloud (PS2) forum. That was so much fun. I used to get up at like 4am because that's when so the fun chatting happened on AOL instant messenger (of course most others were from the US)



I stalked yahoo! answers for a while back in dial-up days (I think that's when it was, it was a long time ago), telling people very obvious stuff. I saved at least one person's life (or at least that's what they told me later) because they weren't sure bleeding while pregnant was something to bother a hospital about. They really didn't wanna go. A lot of stuff like that.

I much prefer answering questions about video games. and asking dumb questions of my own.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 13, born on 9/11...


16, also 9/11. guess I found my bday buddy


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jun 1, 2017)

November 18th, 2002, 9:46 AM

14.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> November 18th, 2002, 9:46 AM
> 
> 14.


Oh man I wish I could be 14 again. I'd do things SO differently.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Pyra said:


> I turned 16 just a little less than a week ago (my birthday was May 26th). ^^


Well, you, me, and one other user all share the same birthday! What are the odds? 1/365^2, I think. Anyway, I'm 25.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

I am 15, but many say my mental age seems a lot higher... and I would probably agree with them.


----------



## Pyra (Jun 1, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Well, you, me, and one other user all share the same birthday! What are the odds? 1/365^2, I think. Anyway, I'm 25.


Oh, nice.

Happy late birthday. :3

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Well, you, me, and one other user all share the same birthday! What are the odds? 1/365^2, I think. Anyway, I'm 25.


My bf's birthday is 9/11 too (well, 11/9 here)


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Oh man I wish I could be 14 again. I'd do things SO differently.



I have a feeling I'm going to say the exact same thing when I don't care about doing anything but studying and schoolwork in high school.

Already signed up for a club though...



Anime club...


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to say the exact same thing when I don't care about doing anything but studying and schoolwork in high school.


Studying harder is one of the things I'd do differently so if you're already doing that you're one up on me :-p


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Studying harder is one of the things I'd do differently so if you're already doing that you're one up on me :-p



Studying and going to anime club, which for some reason my school has...

But who cares? It's Anime club!


----------



## Shad0w136 (Jun 1, 2017)

25


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Pyra said:


> Oh, nice.
> 
> Happy late birthday. :3


And to you as well! 


Quantumcat said:


> My bf's birthday is 9/11 too (well, 11/9 here)


Actually, we're the 5/26 guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

I will celebrate my 6th birthday in July.


----------



## angelus kun (Jun 1, 2017)

21  i was born on April 96


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm illegal.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm 100001


----------



## Gyrobax (Jun 1, 2017)

19, turning 20 next may, but hooh boy can't wait for the ole 21.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> And to you as well!
> 
> Actually, we're the 5/26 guys.


Oh sorry! Somebody was talking about 9/11


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

If you looked at me, perhaps I would look like the 34 years old I am.
If you heard me complaining about my back pain and of kids nowadays, you would think I'm 80.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

15. Will be 16 on October 26th.
Funnily enough, my gf was born on October 27th. ^^


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 1, 2017)

18 and it suuuucks


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> 18 and it suuuucks


Why? Best years of your entire life are this one and about the next 7. After that it's all downhill. Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Why? Best years of your entire life are this one and about the next 7. After that it's all downhill. Enjoy it while it lasts!


*counts on fingers* Oh no! My life is in ruins!
Honestly though, I didn't feel I was truly living until around age 20, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Life is what you make it, and nothing necessarily needs to "go downhill." I was miserable at 18, but things got better.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

Sure physically you go downhill, after perhaps 25, I mean, your healing speed goes down, your abilitiy to stay fit is reduced, your hair slowly but steady starts to show more signs of whitening... if it still is attached to your head (lol, but that may happen to some people even when they are 18), etc.
That said, it may be downhill only in that aspect.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Why? Best years of your entire life are this one and about the next 7. After that it's all downhill. Enjoy it while it lasts!


the problem is my body isn't holding up anymore so I can't do a lot of the stuff I used to do


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

16


----------



## Meteo (Jun 1, 2017)

33 and still gaming like I was 16


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sure physically you go downhill, after perhaps 25, I mean, your healing speed goes down, your abilitiy to stay fit is reduced, your hair slowly but steady starts to show more signs of whitening... if it still is attached to your head (lol, but that may happen to some people even when they are 18), etc.
> That said, it may be downhill only in that aspect.


Also, you usually leave behind your carefree days where it is easy to have fun and have adventures. When you get older and are married and have children, or just have a regular job - life is no longer exciting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> the problem is my body isn't holding up anymore so I can't do a lot of the stuff I used to do


Oh that sucks I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 1, 2017)

22 and my life's just getting good. Everyone's "best years" are different. It's bs to say it's only downhill after 25.


----------



## urherenow (Jun 1, 2017)

Cool. Not the oldest. But I've been at my current job longer than most of you have been alive. July 9 marks the last day of my 23rd year. I retire at 24.

and for those who are confused, I'm 41 right now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Also, you usually leave behind your carefree days where it is easy to have fun and have adventures. When you get older and are married and have children, or just have a regular job - life is no longer exciting


Meh, it can be exciting also, you just have to keep doing new things and going for challenges.
The problem is not the additional responsibilities, that sure make things harder anyway, the problem is that people get lazy (comfort zone) and stop trying and learning new things, so of course life gets dull that way.

It is not so easy as when you were young, that is for sure.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 1, 2017)

Just turned 34.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> 22 and my life's just getting good. Everyone's "best years" are different. It's bs to say it's only downhill after 25.


It is not an exact age, but it is proven that after a certain age you regeneration capabilities go downhill.
It is only a physical factor, and the only one that goes downhill, every other aspect can go uphill nonetheless.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is not an exact age, but it is proven that after a certain age you regeneration capabilities go downhill.
> It is only a physical factor, and the only one that goes downhill, every other aspect can go uphill nonetheless.


Yeah, physically it'll be downhill, but diet and exercise should keep you good for a while. 

I think the problem is people fall into a routine and everyday feels the same.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is not an exact age, but it is proven that after a certain age you regeneration capabilities go downhill.
> It is only a physical factor, and the only one that goes downhill, every other aspect can go uphill nonetheless.


I think it applies mentally too - when your brain is ripe for learning (before 30) and your body is at its physical peak (16-25) that's the best combination for trying new things. Later on you stop being so willing to try new things. Either you are too tired or not flexible enough, or you're just not willing to put yourself or anyone else in danger when you know what works for you. You'd rather just keep doing the comfortable things that you know. I guess it's just my opinion - but I'm pretty certain everyone will go through something similar. Maybe at different ages (you might get sick and start deteriorating earlier or your brain might stay open for longer and you're healthier so start declining later on)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 1, 2017)

Old enough (Or mature enough?) to not be intimidated by command-line interfaces.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I think it applies mentally too - when your brain is ripe for learning (before 30) and your body is at its physical peak (16-25) that's the best combination for trying new things. Later on you stop being so willing to try new things. Either you are too tired or not flexible enough, or you're just not willing to put yourself or anyone else in danger when you know what works for you. You'd rather just keep doing the comfortable things that you know. I guess it's just my opinion - but I'm pretty certain everyone will go through something similar. Maybe at different ages (you might get sick and start deteriorating earlier or your brain might stay open for longer and you're healthier so start declining later on)


Even if what you're saying is true, that isn't what determines your "best years", at least for me. I think that's the time when you're happiest.

Some people have a terrible time in those years and hearing that these are their best years is like hearing that it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Old enough (Or mature enough?) to not be intimidated by command-line interfaces.


Well, that can be anything... If you were born in the early 80s at 4 yo you were not intimidated by clis.
Hmmm... Well... I suppose that means you have to be born in the 80s still, so you wouldn't be 4 anymore.


----------



## Kartik (Jun 1, 2017)

14. Will be 15 on October 16th
notice the series- 14,15 and 16


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, that can be anything... If you were born in the early 80s at 4 yo you were not intimidated by clis.
> Hmmm... Well... I suppose that means you have to be born in the 80s still, so you wouldn't be 4 anymore.


I was only born in the year 2000... I'll be seventeen years old near the end of this month.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 1, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> 15. Will be 16 on October 26th.
> Funnily enough, my gf was born on October 27th. ^^


Wew
My b-day is May 28 and the birthday of my (now ex) gf is October 28
Coincidence? Maybe...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm old enough to watch pr0n.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Even if what you're saying is true, that isn't what determines your "best years", at least for me. I think that's the time when you're happiest.
> 
> Some people have a terrible time in those years and hearing that these are their best years is like hearing that it doesn't get any better than this.


That's true. A lot of people are happier with a settled life and once they find a stable way to live they feel safer and secure and happier. I think if you are having a terrible time, and it isn't caused by something physical outside yourself, it is really important to find some counselling and improve whatever the issues are. I remember being abjectly shy and socially awkward and it caused me a lot of pain and misery. I  had only between one and no friends depending if I was in speaking terms with the other misfit kid at my school. BUT I went on exchange to France aged 16-17 and in the beginning/first half it was reall, truly horrible. But my shyness basically got beaten out of me - if I didn't learn how to communicate with people and do the right social things I would be completely on my own and screwed. When I came home I went to a different school (parents moved while I was away) and made a great group of friends. But if this is your story there is an easier way to fix it than having to subject yourself to a year of torture. See a counsellor who can help you work out what to do. I don't think it is possible to improve social anxiety on your own from sheer willpower - your brain prevents you from doing anything that would improve it. It might seem embarrassing or awkward but it is thoroughly worthwhile. Even if you aren't the sort of person who likes having adventures so you don't care, at least it will be one less thing to stress you out each day. If the misery is caused by something outside of you ---- that's a lot harder. If it is caused by someone being horrible to you then there should be ways to fix it. Even if you need no mental help a counsellor could still tell you what you can do to get away from any abus, and put you in contact with the right people. The worst is if you are stuck in some circumstances that you're just lumped with, and aren't anyone's fault so it's not easy to change. Eg if your family is quite poor and you have to work ten hours a day at the age of 17 to support them. Then really the only thing you can do is calculate plans to improve things - but they might be stuck like that for a while. If someone's situation is like this they really really have my sympathy :-(

Tl;Dr if you are miserable and young it is worthwhile working out how to fix what is causing it. Unless it is caused by outside circumstances, waiting and hoping it fixes itself isn't the answer, because it won't.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm 16 x_x


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Wew
> My b-day is May 28 and the birthday of my (now ex) gf is October 28
> Coincidence? Maybe...


Maybe :3
Also, happy birthday, since your birthday wasn't that long ago. ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

Im atm 22, will turn 23 on the 25th of December


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Riyaz said:


> Im atm 22, will turn 23 on the 25th of December


So you were a nice Christmas present for your parents :-)

Does it suck having your birthday on Christmas? Did you feel like you missed out on presents compared to siblings or friends?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> So you were a nice Christmas present for your parents :-)
> 
> Does it suck having your birthday on Christmas? Did you feel like you missed out on presents compared to siblings or friends?


Nah, the present i get are twice as expansive xD


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Old enough (Or mature enough?) to not be intimidated by command-line interfaces.


... then how come i am scared of them?


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> ... then how come i am scared of them?


Everything new can be scary.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jun 1, 2017)

im as old as life, the universe and everything (not actually 42) im still a young infant born into the new era of beyblade...i mean modern times


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> im as old as life, the universe and everything (not actually 42) im still a young infant born into the new era of beyblade...i mean modern times


he he, i get that reference


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 1, 2017)

I am currently 25, will be 26 on the 19th of the July. I'll be expecting gifts.

Looking back to when I joined the temp, I sure changed a lot. Used to be a cocky teenager who had no problems whatsoever with piracy, until I realized I no longer enjoyed playing games. Only after the 3DS was released in 2011, did I start condemning piracy and buying all the games I had enjoyed on the DS to make p for it (well, I don't have that many 3DS games, only around 40 or so physical, but I paid for it, so it makes me proud).
I also stopped wearing spiked bracelets, chains, studded leather gloves, and most dark clothes, and now enjoy using suits and formal clothing the most. Oh well...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> -snip-


Friendly adviser for speakers of languages that are very similar to Spanish:
condone and condemn mean (almost) opposite things.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Everything new can be scary.


Command line interfaces aren't new. XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> Command line interfaces aren't new. XD


"What is old for you may be new for somebody else" - old lady from the church looking for donations.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 1, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> Command line interfaces aren't new. XD


New to him :-p


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Friendly adviser for speakers of languages that are very similar to Spanish:
> condone and condemn mean (almost) opposite things.



Yeah my bad, need more caffeine.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> New to him :-p


well actually, i have been using the cmdl for a while now


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 1, 2017)

Just turned 16 2 weeks ago.

Been tempin' since I was 13.
Hopefully I'll be here for many more years to come.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 1, 2017)

Isnt that what our profile info is for? 
20 btw. January 14th... So far away..


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2017)

Like @Seriel I'm 17 and will turn 18 in October, but then on October 18th


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 13, born on 9/11...


How are you 13? The math doesn't add up to that...
Also there are a lot of 17 year olds... including me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 1, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> How are you 13? The math doesn't add up to that...
> Also there are a lot of 17 year olds... including me.


It only says on 9/11.
If he is 13, that must have been on 9/11/2003.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 1, 2017)

i am 21 born 5th July 1995


----------



## swabbo (Jun 1, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> 399, 400 tomorrow.



It's age silly, not weight in Lbs


----------



## EmperorX (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm 21 years old. Born on 1/1/1996.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2017)

Born on 09/06/2003. I'm 13 years old. 14 the 9th of June.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

The _*RIPE, OLD AGE OF...*_



14.

Obviously, I'm joking about the "ripe, old age" part. I feel like I have to mention that otherwise people will yell at me about it or something


----------



## Uumas (Jun 1, 2017)

15


----------



## Blue (Jun 1, 2017)

swabbo said:


> It's age silly, not weight in Lbs


Lmao, probably true though.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 1, 2017)

31 here.. Too old..


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 1, 2017)

I look like i am 19 year old. Reality, I am 24.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 1, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> That's true. A lot of people are happier with a settled life and once they find a stable way to live they feel safer and secure and happier. I think if you are having a terrible time, and it isn't caused by something physical outside yourself, it is really important to find some counselling and improve whatever the issues are. I remember being abjectly shy and socially awkward and it caused me a lot of pain and misery. I  had only between one and no friends depending if I was in speaking terms with the other misfit kid at my school. BUT I went on exchange to France aged 16-17 and in the beginning/first half it was reall, truly horrible. But my shyness basically got beaten out of me - if I didn't learn how to communicate with people and do the right social things I would be completely on my own and screwed. When I came home I went to a different school (parents moved while I was away) and made a great group of friends. But if this is your story there is an easier way to fix it than having to subject yourself to a year of torture. See a counsellor who can help you work out what to do. I don't think it is possible to improve social anxiety on your own from sheer willpower - your brain prevents you from doing anything that would improve it. It might seem embarrassing or awkward but it is thoroughly worthwhile. Even if you aren't the sort of person who likes having adventures so you don't care, at least it will be one less thing to stress you out each day. If the misery is caused by something outside of you ---- that's a lot harder. If it is caused by someone being horrible to you then there should be ways to fix it. Even if you need no mental help a counsellor could still tell you what you can do to get away from any abus, and put you in contact with the right people. The worst is if you are stuck in some circumstances that you're just lumped with, and aren't anyone's fault so it's not easy to change. Eg if your family is quite poor and you have to work ten hours a day at the age of 17 to support them. Then really the only thing you can do is calculate plans to improve things - but they might be stuck like that for a while. If someone's situation is like this they really really have my sympathy :-(
> 
> Tl;Dr if you are miserable and young it is worthwhile working out how to fix what is causing it. Unless it is caused by outside circumstances, waiting and hoping it fixes itself isn't the answer, because it won't.


Hmm, I shouldn't have said the terrible time thing. Even if you have a great time during those years, you could still be happier at another point in your life. It's still like hearing that it won't get any better than this. It's resignation. Especially for people already past this time.

They absolutely could be somebody's best years, but everyone's life is completely different. Different events, different people, different time, everything. It's kind of weird to say that this specific time in everybody's life will be their best.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll be ten next January on the Julian calendar.


----------



## suzsuzuki (Jun 1, 2017)

29... old

But my birthday is 29/02 so... maybe i'm only 7 years old. LOL


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 1, 2017)

18 this July (w00t)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm a shota, try n guess it.


You're actually legal enough to be illegal.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> ... then how come i am scared of them?


it's because you're a *pussy*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 2, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> it's because you're a *pussy*
> View attachment 88755​


meow


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am sadly 12, making me an annoying 12 year old who gets on those Minecraft Kid Troll videos playing Minecraft Xbox 360... /s (But I am actually 12.)

By the way, isn't it weird how I feel SOO underage when I see someone is 13? Even though they're one year older than me.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 2, 2017)

noragrets said:


> i identify as a 60year old man


i indentify my age


----------



## Ricken (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm 14, and today is the day the temp caught up with that 
(1/6 not 6/1)


----------



## Nexives (Jun 2, 2017)

23. I sometimes forget that and have to remind myself


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 2, 2017)

17, gonna graduate high school finally in a year


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 2, 2017)

Mark McDonut said:


> 36. Adulthood doesn't feel like what they said it would, that's for sure. I just have more bills.



Don't grow up, stay a kid forever, that's the best advice I can give anyone haha. I'm 29


----------



## pustal (Jun 2, 2017)

Let's say I just missed the fall of the Berlin wall.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 2, 2017)

invaderyoyo said:


> Hmm, I shouldn't have said the terrible time thing. Even if you have a great time during those years, you could still be happier at another point in your life. It's still like hearing that it won't get any better than this. It's resignation. Especially for people already past this time.
> 
> They absolutely could be somebody's best years, but everyone's life is completely different. Different events, different people, different time, everything. It's kind of weird to say that this specific time in everybody's life will be their best.


Ok, that's fair enough :-)


----------



## abdezca (Jun 2, 2017)

Big 30 and I'm super happy!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 2, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> I am sadly 12, making me an annoying 12 year old who gets on those Minecraft Kid Troll videos playing Minecraft Xbox 360... /s (But I am actually 12.)
> 
> By the way, isn't it weird how I feel SOO underage when I see someone is 13? Even though they're one year older than me.


You're doing well for a kid! I wouldn't have guessed 12.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You're doing well for a kid! I wouldn't have guessed 12.


Better than those weird gross 12 year olds on musically rubbing their tongue against their cheeks lip syncing to like sex asmr. lol


----------



## Morgana (Jun 2, 2017)

Im 25, but i often forget that.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Better than those weird gross 12 year olds on musically rubbing their tongue against their cheeks lip syncing to like sex asmr. lol


Oh no... why can I relate. ;-; At least you're not older than me! Ha I win.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 2, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh no... why can I relate. ;-; At least you're not older than me! Ha I win.


wat?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> wat?


It's terrible I can relate to people who do that and I'm younger than you.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 2, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> It's terrible I can relate to people who do that and I'm younger than you.


here


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 2, 2017)

Im 13 , 


 well my profile says it but whatever


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> here


Beautiful, bless your soul.


----------



## AquaticBanana (Jun 2, 2017)

I Just Turned 13 Today.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jun 2, 2017)

killmister2 said:


> I suddenly feel like a grandpa ahaha...


Yep, 35 here lol


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 2, 2017)

AquaticBanana said:


> I Just Turned 13 Today.


Happy birthday!


----------



## AquaticBanana (Jun 2, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank You


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 2, 2017)

Just turned 15 in April


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 2, 2017)

AquaticBanana said:


> I Just Turned 13 Today.


Happy birthday as well!


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 2, 2017)

21. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax_Ripper (Jun 2, 2017)

Am fuckin' 41, damn am old.lol

Jax

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm 17 or the age of consent


----------



## Originality (Jun 3, 2017)

You're only as old as you think you are, if you think at all~
If you feel as old as you think you are, you'll feel ten feet tall~


----------



## jastolze (Jun 3, 2017)

25. Old enough to drink. Not old enough to become the next President of the US... Although, with just a few more tweaks to my time machine, that will change.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 3, 2017)

16 but still no license


----------



## AndreTrek (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm 21. Been lurking on the Temp for...nearly half my lifetime, actually.


----------



## vinstage (Jun 6, 2017)

14. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> 14. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


really?


----------



## vinstage (Jun 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> really?


Yup


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 6, 2017)

i am 21 (22 in July)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> 14. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


i really.... don't belive you're 14 xD


----------



## Jarmenti (Jun 6, 2017)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> Yep, 35 here lol



31 here , soon to be 32 (june 28)... another guy in his 30's lol


----------



## iannoah440 (Jun 7, 2017)

17! I turn 18 June 28th.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jun 7, 2017)

15...


----------



## smile72 (Jun 7, 2017)

Old enough to wish I  was younger


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 7, 2017)

18 and dead inside.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 7, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> 18 and dead inside.


Why does your profile pic match what you said LOL


19 in 10 days


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 7, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Why does your profile pic match what you said LOL
> 
> 
> 19 in 10 days


Everything is a meme when life's shit.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 7, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Everything is a meme when life's shit.


That's edgy af


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 7, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> That's edgy af


Trust me, it fucking is.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya know, you could just click on profile pics to find out someone's age.
Anyway, I'm 25.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 7, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Ya know, you could just click on profile pics to find out someone's age.
> Anyway, I'm 25.


Not all ppl make it public though


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 7, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Not all ppl make it public though


Maybe because they don't want anyone to know? But yeah I get your point.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 8, 2017)

22


----------



## Acrux (Jun 8, 2017)

18....


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 28, 2017)

im as old as time itself, jk im still a teen


----------



## Jayro (Aug 28, 2017)

Male, Age 34. Wanna join my Squid Squad?
We run a mean Salmon Run army...


----------



## driverdis (Aug 28, 2017)

25 as of September 2nd


----------



## Katsumi San (Aug 28, 2017)

24.....


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 28, 2017)

driverdis said:


> 25 as of September 2nd


yeah deathnote fans


----------



## Touko White (Aug 28, 2017)

16 on September 21.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2017)

Welp, I'm 17. I know it was such a big secret since my age isn't on my profile or anything.


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 28, 2017)

22 , fortunately for now i don't Need the Stone Mask yet

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



killmister2 said:


> 38


38 ?!
Wow


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> 38 ?!
> Wow


Margen is like 50-something if I remember correctly


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 28, 2017)

22


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 28, 2017)

26...too old to be hanging out with some of you whippersnappers. *shakes cane*


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 2 years old and I was born on the 1st of April

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 30 now lol, that makes me pretty old around here haha


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
No one really knows


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> No one really knows


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 28, 2017)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I'm 30 now lol, that makes me pretty old around here haha



`TeamScriptKiddies` 

are you sure about that


----------



## rg (Aug 28, 2017)

34


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Aug 28, 2017)

yes, despite the name haha


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 97056


*I will stab you*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *I will stab you*


*DO IT!*
i mean...


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> *DO IT!*


_;o;_


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> _;o;_


*;-;*


----------



## phalk (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 29.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't wanna turn 30 in 2018 ;_;


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 24 now.


----------



## Krazyeye (Aug 28, 2017)

36 here


----------



## RaptorDMG (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 17


----------



## Zephir1991 (Aug 28, 2017)

26.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 28, 2017)

16 and bready to go to school in a week or so


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 28, 2017)

15 turning 16


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2017)

I feel like 75, so I guess I'm around that age.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Aug 28, 2017)

Error: Age cannot be written in numbers.


----------



## Clanver (Aug 28, 2017)

29, well this thread basically confirmed my assumptions~


----------



## VitaType (Aug 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 13, born on 9/11...


So, you make your parents and close ones associate this date not just with something negative, but also with a reason to celebrate. Why this frown-smiley? Because it's a date where someone holding-up the western way of life in the future was born? That dosn't really makes sense 



XAIXER said:


> Error: Age cannot be written in numbers.


Of corse that is possible: 493 (thanks to leetspeak )


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 28, 2017)

VitaType said:


> So, you make your parents and close ones associate this date not just with something negative, but also with a reason to celebrate. Why this frown-smiley? Because it's a date where someone holding-up the western way of life in the future was born? That dosn't really makes sense


Why quote an old post?


----------



## andeers (Aug 28, 2017)

26


----------



## VitaType (Aug 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why quote an old post?


I was reading this thread the first time and stumbled upon that post because I think it was sad that you used that smiley to comment your day and month of birth. Excuse me please. I don't try to be nice next time...


----------



## digitalforums (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 43, 44 in december ;0


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 28, 2017)

Age: Yes


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 28, 2017)

28, I'll be turning 29 in January. Time flies after 20's and that's when you realize how short life is.


----------



## pandavova (Aug 28, 2017)

15.

Soon™ 16.


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 28, 2017)

Just turned 42... Life, the universe, and everything!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 28, 2017)

If you go to the person's profile, their age would be listed if the user set it there, if is not, kinda probably don't want others to know for some reason. Is it really necessary to ask if is already possible to know without posting in a thread about it? Someone explain to me what I'm missing of this post.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 28, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you go to the person's profile, their age would be listed if the user set it there, if is not, kinda probably don't want others to know for some reason. Is it really necessary to ask if is already possible to know without posting in a thread about it? Someone explain to me what I'm missing of this post.



For S's and G's that is all.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 28, 2017)

I am immemorial


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Foxchild said:


> Just turned 42... Life, the universe, and everything!



I get that reference!  my moms favorite movie!

Im 15, I think, people say Im 16/18 So Im not really sure


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I get that reference!  my moms favorite movie!
> 
> Im 15, I think, people say Im 16/18 So Im not really sure



The books are better if you have the opportunity to read them.  Also BBC's new series Dirk Gently, based on a couple other books by the same author, has been pretty awesome so far, if you (or your mom) like that sort of thing.


----------



## VitaType (Aug 28, 2017)

RobXcore said:


> 28, I'll be turning 29 in January. Time flies after 20's and that's when you realize how short life is.


How you know if you aren't out of your 20s yet?



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you go to the person's profile, their age would be listed if the user set it there, if is not, kinda probably don't want others to know for some reason. Is it really necessary to ask if is already possible to know without posting in a thread about it? Someone explain to me what I'm missing of this post.


Maybe some people changed there mind after beeing active here for a while, but never cared to add it to the profile. Also some people are more likely to answer that question if it get ask by a human instead of a form. But yes, this thread indeed is unnecessary, yet I guess most threads in general offtopic aren't there due to a deeper meaning


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 10 if anyone cares...


----------



## mgrev (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm what they call sweet sixteen...


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 28, 2017)

...an odd thread. .-.

Going to be 21 this sept.


----------



## walkir (Aug 28, 2017)

42 years old here!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2017)

22, soon 23


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 28, 2017)

Damn I remember lurking this site when I was just 10 and definitely felt like the youngest one about!

I think the vast majority (who've responded to this thread at least, not all users) are younger than me at this point.

I'm 19.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 28, 2017)

Anonymous456 said:


> I'm 10 if anyone cares...


You ain't supposed to be here son


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Aug 28, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You ain't supposed to be here son


Yea but I like using homebrew


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

mgrev said:


> I'm what they call sweet sixteen...


Would you call being self-aware, Moody, and etc Sweet? I mean, Im a year away, and dont think these feelings are going to go away at sixteen. 

I could be wrong though


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 28, 2017)

91.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 28, 2017)

16.
Have this account since I was 14, but been lurking since I was 12.
I hope I can die here (by that I mean I hope the site keeps going for a long time.)


----------



## jDSX (Aug 29, 2017)

26, birthday is January 21


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 29, 2017)

VitaType said:


> How you know if you aren't out of your 20s yet?



But it seems like only yesterday I was 20, said two words and puff, I'm 28 out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## drenal (Aug 29, 2017)

I turned 14 on August 27th.


----------



## Magnus87 (Aug 29, 2017)

Magnus87

Do the math!


----------



## x65943 (Aug 29, 2017)

Magnus87 said:


> Magnus87
> 
> Do the math!


8+7=15

(Furreal tho 30)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 29, 2017)

@0:41


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 29, 2017)

Let's use the Aristotelian way?

What is age to you?
What age am I to you?
That is my age


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> @0:41



Fuck I forgot how good David Tenant was at being the Doctor


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 29, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fuck I forgot how good David Tenant was at being the Doctor


Right??! Part of me secretly hoped that somehow Capaldi would be like, "fuck it" and regenerate into Tennant again LOL


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm still a 22 years old cat.

...I feel like 50 inside.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm still a 22 years old cat.
> 
> ...I feel like 50 inside.


... better than feeling 50 on the outside B)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> ... better than feeling 50 on the outside B)


I look like 16 on the outside.


----------



## iAqua (Aug 29, 2017)

Spoiler: age



here's a math question to figure it out, if x = nothing and you add nothing, what is the answer to nothing, is it nothing?
you'll never know™


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 29, 2017)

iAqua said:


> Spoiler: age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its 2x


----------



## Beerus (Aug 29, 2017)

18 right here boyz still cant drink


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2017)

Beerus said:


> 18 right here boyz still cant drink


You're 18, and Canadian, according to your country flag. Of course you can.


----------



## wafflestick (Aug 29, 2017)

23. I spawned on the 12th of April


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 29, 2017)

I have been living outside of my mother's womb for over seventeen years.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 29, 2017)

At least work for it.

Take the minimum legal drinking age in Sweden, add the number of android updates since Ice Cream Sandwich, substract the atomic number of Zinc, add the number of times Chris Jericho won the Intercontinental Championship, substract the number of times Ash won the Pokemon League, add the number of legs a dragonfly has, divide it by the number of Mars's moons, multiply it by the number of Super Saiyan God Super Saiyan forms and finally substract the number of the first day of Aquarius. Then you have my age. maybe


----------



## NightScript (Aug 29, 2017)

13, october 22nd 2003


----------



## Beerus (Aug 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You're 18, and Canadian, according to your country flag. Of course you can.


holy shit what the fuck have i been doing with my life


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2017)

Im too old to be in school and too young to die. Whats important isnt how long you burn *our* oxygen. What really matters is what did you do with that...

People, start doing good things! Make projects, draw, do something meaningful with your time! Otherwise you are just a waste of oxygen...


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Aug 29, 2017)

i am 18 and 2 months


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 29, 2017)

TheGreek Boy said:


> i am 18 and 2 months


Eyyyy we were born around the same time


----------



## mgrev (Aug 29, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Would you call being self-aware, Moody, and etc Sweet? I mean, Im a year away, and dont think these feelings are going to go away at sixteen.
> 
> I could be wrong though


I'm one of the nicest people you'll ever meet. Unless you are my parents....


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 29, 2017)

20, will be 21 on the 1st December


----------



## x65943 (Aug 31, 2017)

Beerus said:


> holy shit what the fuck have i been doing with my life


Fake 18 year old spotted


----------



## Pleng (Aug 31, 2017)

RobXcore said:


> But it seems like only yesterday I was 20, said two words and puff, I'm 28 out of fucking nowhere.



Which two words? I'd like to avoid them


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 31, 2017)

Pleng said:


> Which two words? I'd like to avoid them



I'm Young.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm 3 years old


----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm 14.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2017)

I recently turned a different number


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 14, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I recently turned a different number


Wow


----------



## jqrn (Sep 14, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I'm as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth, as my gran used to say.
> 
> Actually, I belong to a very small and elite group of 'tempers aged 40+.


Me too, 41

Us smart


----------



## bryan855 (Sep 14, 2017)

26


----------



## Invision (Sep 20, 2017)

18.
I can now do a lot of stuff legally.


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 20, 2017)

What's 9 + 10? 21


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 20, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> What's 9 + 10? 21


Come again?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

Xandrid said:


> What's 9 + 10? 21


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Come again?





DeoNaught said:


>


I really hope you guys know that meme lol


----------



## zeldaism (Sep 20, 2017)

20 June 25 1997.


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

did i say i was 14? i dont think i did.


----------



## Sathya (Sep 21, 2017)

14 th. my bitrhday is in agust 31.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



killmister2 said:


> I suddenly feel like a grandpa ahaha...


Grey wolf is older than you.... he is a wise man... I think (if my brain in bad condition)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 21, 2017)

One day closer to death.


----------



## Nazurak (Oct 13, 2017)

I am 27


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 23, 2017)

16


----------



## YTElias (Oct 23, 2017)

14
Birthday 9th July


----------



## amiibo_help (Nov 9, 2017)

27 years old


----------

